# 3 whippets stolen.



## Freyja

I have just been told about 3 whippets that have been stolen from their owners kennels. They are 2 bitches and 1 male.

DogLost

DogLost

DogLost

The older bitch has been stolen before and was missing for quite a while before being recovered. I was told that their owner had moved her dogs into kennels closer to the house after the previous thieft and you could apparently see the persons foot prints in the snow going to the old kennels then coming back to were the dogs were. There were 2 dogs and 2 bitches in the kennels 1 male was left behind.


----------



## Freyja

I've just checked with a friend as I thought it was wrong Timmy is actualty fawn with white socks and white on his neck not white as it states on doglost


----------



## Dirky47

Are they already found? ANy updates regaridng these pets?


----------



## Freyja

As far as I know they are still missing I've not heard anything to the contrary.


----------



## WhiteKatLuva

Oh my gosh, that is horrible!! Poor whippets...im sorry Freyja :crying:


----------



## Dirky47

Freyja said:


> As far as I know they are still missing I've not heard anything to the contrary.


Ohh.. That was not good. How I wish your pet will be found soon. Keep on going. :nonod:


----------



## Freyja

Dirky47 said:


> Ohh.. That was not good. How I wish your pet will be found soon. Keep on going. :nonod:


They are not my whippets they belong to a person I know through showing my whippets.


----------



## mickyb

They are still missing


----------



## Dirky47

mickyb said:


> They are still missing


OH.. No marks at all? Better grab another pet and move on. :crying:


----------



## Freyja

They are not my dogs and they are not pets they are show dogs. They belong to a friend of mine. 

Why should they just get another pet and carry on? The older bitch was stolen previously and found nearly 2 years after being stolen. She was stolen with an older dog that had cancer that one was never found but Jill was and was fortunatley recognised when she was handed into a vet. The vet contacted one of their clients who happened to have racing whippets and asked them if they could look after her. Fortunately these people knew Jill was missing and recognised her and contacted her owner.


----------



## Dirky47

Freyja said:


> They are not my dogs and they are not pets they are show dogs. They belong to a friend of mine.
> 
> Why should they just get another pet and carry on? The older bitch was stolen previously and found nearly 2 years after being stolen. She was stolen with an older dog that had cancer that one was never found but Jill was and was fortunatley recognised when she was handed into a vet. The vet contacted one of their clients who happened to have racing whippets and asked them if they could look after her. Fortunately these people knew Jill was missing and recognised her and contacted her owner.


Just to lessen the pain you have in losing one pet. :blush:


----------



## Freyja

They are not my dogs as I keep saying they belong to someone I know from going to shows and she most certainly will not be giving up and getting another pet.


----------



## Badger's Mum

Dirky47 said:


> OH.. No marks at all? Better grab another pet and move on. :crying:


Are you for real?



Freyja said:


> They are not my dogs as I keep saying they belong to someone I know from going to shows and she most certainly will not be giving up and getting another pet.


I hope the dog's get found soon.


----------



## Dirky47

Freyja said:


> They are not my dogs as I keep saying they belong to someone I know from going to shows and she most certainly will not be giving up and getting another pet.


I'm not pertaining to you mate. I'm pertaining to the pet owner.Sorry if you felt I'm pointing at you.

I'm real.


----------



## Freyja

Dirky47 said:


> I'm not pertaining to you mate. I'm pertaining to the pet owner.Sorry if you felt I'm pointing at you.
> 
> I'm real.


She is not a PET oiwner these are very successsfull show dogs


----------



## Werkur

So sorry for the loss...but don´t desist...

Any reward for the one who found?


----------



## Freyja

I've just received an email to say that happily and thanks to an article in Country man's weekly Jill Timmy and Alice have been reunited with their owner.


----------



## Badger's Mum

Freyja said:


> I've just received an email to say that happily and thanks to an article in Country man's weekly Jill Timmy and Alice have been reunited with their owner.


That great news.
Country man's weekly has helped a lot of people get there dog's back


----------



## thedogsmother

Oh thats fantastic, I love happy endings like this.


----------



## Freyja

I have heard that a woman had bought them from a man for £100 then discovered they were stolen. She was happy to return them and met the owners who paid her expenses the dogs were returned today. I'll probably find out more details when I pick up my bones later today.


----------



## nat1979

Glad the dogs are back and everyone on here are happy as well

Welcome to Facebook | Facebook

Some newspaper clips

Whippet thieves strike at kennels again - Halifax Today

Huddersfield Examiner - News - Local West Yorkshire News - Police track dog thieves across Outlane golf course after raid


----------



## Freyja

I now know more details of what happened but am not really at liberty to say much other than although hey have been returned they are all very thin poor Jill being the worst.


----------



## thedogsmother

Omg this is very scary thats about two miles away from where I live, even more reason to never leave my boy alone, there are some evil people out there.


----------



## Dirky47

Good to know that they were back.


----------

